# Downloader.Delf.aww will not go away



## ellenjt567 (May 1, 2007)

We have used AVG and McAfee and tried to quarentine this "downloader.delf.aww" and as soon as you apply all actions, it doesnt truley go away. AVG sent us here to get help. Also when you reboot ithe computer, it appears as soon as we start to re-scan. It is located in the memory part of the computer. Please someone help get rid of this thing!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.spynomore.com/trojan-downloader-delf-aw.htm*


> Threat risk: High Risk
> 
> Very dangerous malware. Can log user's keyboard activity and take snapshots of the user's screen. Uses stealth installation and removal is very difficult. Category includes spyware programs, adware programs and trojans.


Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.


----------

